
Help - How can we simplify our overcomplicated SAAS product? - joss82
https://parseur.com
======
mfluderx
On visiting the website I could not understand what you did.

Move this text above the fold and use as main text:

(Header) Turn emails into usable data

(Lead Text) Emails are full of valuable data critical to businesses.
Unfortunately emails are just unstructured text. Parseur is an email parser
that lets you easily transform email content into usable structured data.

~~~
joss82
Thanks! Will change that ASAP.

~~~
joss82
It's done.

We are not native English speakers so we tend to write convoluted sentences
that are difficult to parse.

Thanks again.

